# Volvo wheel paint colour?



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

Anyone know paint codes or name for Volvo wheel paint - standard silver alloys from a 59 plate C30.

Would Wurth's silver wheel paint be a good match?

Cheers


----------



## INWARD123 (Oct 28, 2007)

I hope this helps, here is Volvo wheel finish paint numbers

Wheel paint codes
Silver 930
Dark Silver 931
Anthracite 932
Champagne 933
White Silver 935
Bright Silver 936


----------



## stedman (Aug 13, 2009)

INWARD123 said:


> I hope this helps, here is Volvo wheel finish paint numbers
> 
> Wheel paint codes
> Silver 930
> ...


Top man, beat me to it!


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

Cheers - any way to tell which silver the wheels are though :lol:


----------



## Moff (Oct 13, 2010)

Will this help ?

http://autophreak.com/


----------



## stedman (Aug 13, 2009)

Contact your local Ovlov dealer and speak to the part dept. They should be able to tell you the paint code  (Go for the Anthracite, go ooooon!)


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

Its bright silver - hoorah!


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

cheechy said:


> Its bright silver - hoorah!


Mine is also bright silver !! did you ask a price for a rattle can from your volvo dealer ? I was quoted £48 !!:doublesho

There is a local paint shop that makes up rattle can's but not this colour as he told me it cost's £900 a ltr .


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

ah gad - £48! I hadn't asked I assumed that I could get somewhere to mix it up. Maybe not!


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

Sorry tobe the bearer of bad new's .

If you do find it at a reasonable price let me know as the wife has already kerbed 1 wheel ( 3mths old) :doublesho


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

blackS2000 said:


> Sorry tobe the bearer of bad new's .
> 
> If you do find it at a reasonable price let me know as the wife has already kerbed 1 wheel ( 3mths old) :doublesho


Now that you mention it........:lol:

She's going to put it into Volvo to get done instead - the cost of the paint (and the fact I cant seem to get anyone to mix it up) means that it'll be easier!


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

All the info can be found here omce you know the wheel type -

http://vccs.volvocars.se/Accessorie...GB/UK/C30/2009/all/all/all/List/styling/wheel

Steve O.


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

SteveOC said:


> All the info can be found here omce you know the wheel type -
> 
> http://vccs.volvocars.se/Accessorie...GB/UK/C30/2009/all/all/all/List/styling/wheel
> 
> Steve O.


Thanks for that, just found out mine are 938 (Silverstone)
Handy for future ref


----------

